
𒐳 / ༳ == ( ⑽ – 𐹭 ) * ( 𒐲 / 𐅉 ), of course - slater
http://scruss.com/blog/2018/10/08/%f0%92%90%b3-%e0%bc%b3-%e2%91%bd-%f0%90%b9%ad-%f0%92%90%b2-%f0%90%85%89-of-course/
======
supernintendo
Half of the unicode characters on this page don't render properly for me. Can
someone tell me what purpose this serves other than providing new and creative
ways to obfuscate malicious Perl scripts (as if that wasn't already easy
enough)? Why do I need 91 different ways to type the number two?

~~~
raiph
> Half of the unicode characters on this page don't render properly for me.

That's an issue with the fonts used by your system/browser. It's taken a few
decades to reach the point where Unicode is becoming fairly universal. It
might take another decade or two for fonts to catch up.

> Can someone tell me what purpose this serves

Letting humans enter and read text on computers. Letting devs write code in
their native tongue.

> other than providing new and creative ways to obfuscate malicious Perl
> scripts (as if that wasn't already easy enough)

That's important too. Someone needs to figure out best practices for avoiding
the problems that are inevitably going to come. And they are inevitable; many
newer languages support Unicode in source code.

> Why do I need 91 different ways to type the number two?

Are you suggesting programming languages stick to just the world's most
popular numeral systems? That would cut it down to 30:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numerical_digit#Numerals_in_mo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numerical_digit#Numerals_in_most_popular_systems)

But why stop there? What's so magical about having 30 instead of 91?

I mean, I assume you're not seriously suggesting there be only one way,
English or the highway, to the rest of the world?

------
cmcguinness
My first thought: That's not really valid APL.

